# does anyone know what this is?



## helfish (5 Aug 2005)

What is this attached to the C7A2. Is it a laser sight of some sort?





If the image doesnt show, it can be seen in the photo gallery, in the weapons folder under small arms.

Thanks


----------



## scm77 (5 Aug 2005)

I'm guessing this is the picture he is reffering to.






It's an infra-red laser.  

http://nightoperations.com/Doc/EQUIPMENT/an-paq-4c.pdf


----------



## Chilly (5 Aug 2005)

If you are referring to the C7A2 W/PAQ 4 picture, yes and no.   The PAQ 4 is an IR (infrared) aiming device and can be only viewed through night optics like NVG's.   Try Google and search for "Paq 4", you'll get about 250,000 hits.

Chilly


----------



## paracowboy (5 Aug 2005)

Chilly said:
			
		

> can be only viewed through night optics like NVG's.


you sure 'bout that?


----------



## Chilly (5 Aug 2005)

What's your question paracowboy?  Sure about what?  That it's invisible to the naked eye and that you need an optic device like NVG'S, or a kite sight, or a monocular to see the aim point.



http://www.botac.com/insightpaq4.html

http://www.armystudyguide.com/eib/AN_PAQ-4-zeroing-techniques.htm

Chilly


----------



## paracowboy (5 Aug 2005)

it's IR on one setting, red dot on another, with a couple other settings. I've played with it a time or two.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (6 Aug 2005)

The floodlight on it is IR only, the laser aiming device has IR and normal "Red dot" settings. 

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Fusaki (6 Aug 2005)

The one in the picture is a PAQ 4C, which will put a little bright dot on whatever you're aiming at and it is ONLY visible through MNVGs (or other forms of night vision). The larger PEQ 2 has the visible "Red Dot" setting to go along with the invisible laser. The PAQ 4C has no IR floodlight either, but we do use an IR filter on Surefire flashlights.


----------



## Chilly (6 Aug 2005)

Ghostwalk - I'm with you on this.

Here is another link that explains this better.

 http://www.sfu.ca/casr/id-macpher-3.htm

Chilly


----------



## PhilB (6 Aug 2005)

heres a quasi unrealated question about the C7A2, in some of the presentations and documents I have read/seen there is a receiver end plate (sling mount at the end of the buffer tube for mounting slings) on the weapon. Is this the case with all A2's. Im asking because if not I will buy my own


----------



## paracowboy (6 Aug 2005)

well, then I guess I broke mine or something. I'll bow out and leave the field to you, gentlemen. To all, disregard my posts, apparently I'm on glue.


----------



## PhilB (7 Aug 2005)

btt anyone? anyone at all?


----------



## MJP (7 Aug 2005)

Phil- yes


----------



## scm77 (7 Aug 2005)

Edit: Never mind. :-[


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (8 Aug 2005)

whoops, my bad it is a 4C...Ghostwalk is right.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Footie (11 Aug 2005)

Unrelated question: Does anyone know where one can get a fore-grip (like in the picture) that will attach to a regular C7 handguard? Everything I'm finding on the net is to be fitted onto a rail system. I won't be seeing a C7A2 for years to come at my unit, but I'd like a fore-grip now.


----------



## Britney Spears (11 Aug 2005)

A C9.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (15 Aug 2005)

Some Gunsmiths sell little rail systems that screw into the existing handguard, ask your CQ.  Ive got one.  I just cant remember who makes the thing.

Cheers;
Andrew


----------



## GO!!! (27 Aug 2005)

It's called a weaver rail, and can be purchased through Blackhawk, ebay or any other retailer of fine killing accessories.


----------



## KevinB (27 Aug 2005)

FWIW

PAC-4C (plus A and B's) IR
PEQ-2A (and B) IR

The Insight 7500 is a PEQ-2A with a red visible laser istead of the IR aiming laser, it still retains the IR illuminator


----------

